# well...how 'bout MINE? seriously, bad line burn



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

first, i realize this is MY FAULT, but can anyone help?

sent the b-dog on a "revier" tonight w/out clearing the line; the end of it caught me at the ankle at about 30 mph, and now i have this REALLY good line-burn. 

tips on how to best heal it up (my dear daughter already poured peroxide over it to clean it out, thank her VERY much), i've been iceing (sp?) it. should i keep it *moist* with like vaseline, or let it dry out and peel off? it burned down to blood in a couple of minor places, but mostly just took 6/7 layers of skin off. oh, and if it makes a dif, goes around 5/8 of my ankle.

the main thing is: the b-boy went a HELLIN' when he went!! a hellin': ears flat, TOP speed, sounded like a frickin' horse, god what a sight   (even as i was on my a$$ watching him ). now to *control* that, and get it *on call*..... 

anyway, before i get too wild about the boy (!!), any help for his dumba$$ handler?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

hehehe, a mistake usually only made once! If you have any panalog in your dog first aid box, put that on it. Otherwise any antibacterial ointment will help. If it leaves a scar, make up a cool story about it.

The most important thing is the dog did a grrrrrrrrreat blind search, good job!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We keep gallons of triple antibiotic salve in our kits. Burns, scrapes, scratches etc heal pretty quickly. We have rules of etiquitte when similar situations happen. First we make sure the injury is not severe, then we laugh at you. Here's to quick healing.

DFrost


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Surgical spirit is great for any burn.......:smile:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

This stuff is AMAZING!

http://www.healin-hollers.com/healing.htm


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> We have rules of etiquitte when similar situations happen. First we make sure the injury is not severe, then we laugh at you. Here's to quick healing.
> 
> DFrost


yeah, we laughed about it last night (after i cried during application on hydr. peroxide ) cause cait was about 150 yds away, didn't see it happen, and thought i was just sitting on my butt resting    her thought was "mom, your shorts will get dirty, why are you sitting THERE?"

and yes, i think (hope!) this is my first and LAST time for this particular little stunt--it BURNS :-({|= ....

anne, i'm gonna check that stuff out-thanks!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Ouch...that just happened to a guy in our group but it was burns to his hands. 

Aren't we a strange group? You know there will be a day (or two or three) when you will proudly show off that scar. It was the day your dog ran like hell and nailed the blind search!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

> First we make sure the injury is not severe, then we laugh at you.


I guess some things are just universal across all realms of dog training :smile:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I guess some things are just universal across all realms of dog training :smile:


isn't that about right?? get the scars, make up stories (or not), laugh about what dumb-a$$es we can be.

i'm thinkin' there oughta be a "biggest dumba$$" prize somewhere!! i could win it !!!!!!


----------

